# Acoustica 4.1 - wer kennt es?



## FreeClimber221 (24. September 2009)

Hey ho, 

ich suche dringen ein Programm zur Bearbeitung, Wiedergabe, Restauration, Aufnahme und direktes Brennen von Audio-Files.

Hab mich mal schlau gemacht und bin auf das neue Acoustica 4.1 gestoßen.
gefunden bei http://www.wareboard.de

und bevor ich jetzt 15€ für nix ausgebe wollt ich mich hier mal umhören was ihr zu dem Programm sagt.

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## The_Maegges (27. September 2009)

*hust hust* 

Dein Thread liest sich wie schlechtes Viralmarketing, zudem kommt, dass auf der angegebenen Website nix von dem erwähntem Tool zu finden ist...


----------

